
Ask HN: What's the best architecture for a websocket api? - bobberkarl
I haven&#x27;t find a definitive answer for a java&#x2F;c# websocket backend api.
======
dozzie
For _API_ the best architecture is flat file. For _service_ , it's a totally
different thing.

